# Cherry bay stallion names



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

a picture may help


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Definitely need pictures. What breed is he? Is cherry bay the same as blood bay? Is this for a registered name or a call name? I presume since he is being kept a stallion, his parents are registered and are already named. Sometimes, breeders take a bit from the parent's names, when naming a youngster for registration.

Lizzie


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Is this for Howrse.com by any chance? I'm only guessing because of your name and Howrse uses "cherry bay" ..

What breed?


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

King Lear
Tux
Maximus
Rocket
Pilot
Admiral
Crash
Thorin


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

texasgal said:


> Is this for Howrse.com by any chance? I'm only guessing because of your name and Howrse uses "cherry bay" ..
> 
> What breed?


If this is indeed a game and I sincerely hope it is not, I do feel that posters admit up-front, that it is not a serious question. With so many horse owners needing real help, I don't feel we should waste our time on those who are not.

JMHO

Lizzie


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

she asked for name suggestions.. if it's a waste of time to provide her with a couple ... move on. Pretty simple.

imo


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

If it is a serious question, then as I asked above, we need to know a little more about the horse and breed. I keep huge lists of names, but not all would be appropriate for some breeds.

Lizzie


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Can we get more horse info?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

